# TV shows?



## HH (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone recommend good tv shows to watch on tv,preferably netflix. I like to kill time during work and what not.


Ive seen all of the following:

Seinfeld(one of my top favorites)
The office
The walking dead
Californiacation 
The big bang theory
Dexter
Weeds
The sopranos


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 16, 2012)

*sons of anarchy....*


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

I watch Teenwolf


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 16, 2012)

Teen mom is a good one with some snooki and jwoww


----------



## JOMO (Aug 16, 2012)

Game of thrones
True blood
Oz-just recently got these seasons and am watching again
Boardwalk empire-very very slow starting show.
Archer
Always sunny in philidelphia


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

Breaking bad.
Law and Order
Law and Order SVU

Those are on netflix. So is gangland, first 48, etc if you like those.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 16, 2012)

Turn that shit off and read some books. Nothing but debased morals and phony reality on tv.  Check out a book called non-violent communication and start there.


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Turn that shit off and read some books. Nothing but debased morals and phony reality on tv.  Check out a book called non-violent communication and start there.



Damn straight. Work your way through:
All The President's Men by Bob Woodward
Electric Kool Aid Acid Test by Tom Wolfe
Wiseguy by Nicholas Pileggi


----------



## grind4it (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol! Why not work when you are at work.....I know that's crazy talk.


----------



## muscleink (Aug 17, 2012)

L O S T is a must!

Breaking Bad
Mad Men
Here Comes Honey Boo Boo (lol - so white trash)


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 17, 2012)

oh and Heroes is ok


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

Martin, married with children!


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 17, 2012)

So since my wife and I are on different shifts I watch quite a few different television shows before I go to bed so I have a long list. Here it goes:

Archer
Futurama
Lost Girl
Continuum
Sons of Anarchy
Sanctuary
Alphas
Warehouse 13
True Blood
Game of Thrones
Spartacus
Doctor Who
Torchwood
South Park
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
The Big Bang Theory
Nurse Jackie
Rules of Engagement
Weeds
The Walking Dead
Grimm
Once Upon a Time
Fringe
Black Dynamite
Breaking Bad
Mad Men
The Office
Supernatural
Dexter
House M.D.
Chuck
Smallville
Eureka
Castle
Stargate SG-1
The Shield
Battlestar Galactica
Two and a Half Men
Leverage
Suburgatory

That is around half of the shows I have watched or do watch. If you have any questions on any of them just let me know and I will fill you in on what I can. I really enjoy most of what the SyFy channel does for shows. They are well written and fun to watch just for a bit of info.


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 17, 2012)

American Greed
First 48
Office
Parks and Rec
Newsroom


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 17, 2012)

cant go wrong with al bundy bro.married with children all day


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 17, 2012)

I can't believe no one has said The Wire. That show is boss. 

Always Sunny
Archer
Battlestar Galactica
Star Trek TNG
Dexter is awesome


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 17, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> I can't believe no one has said The Wire. That show is boss.
> 
> Always Sunny
> Archer
> ...



The Wire was great. I wish it would have been on longer. Great idea and wonderful writing for the show.

I was going to mention Star Trek TNG also just figured it might be a short list of peeps who would agree with it.


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 17, 2012)

How I Met your mother
Doctor who (if your not already a fan start with the Matt smith seasons)
The glades
 They are all on Netflix. You should also consider Hulu plus. Worth the money.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 17, 2012)

Sons of Anarchy
The Shield
The Wire
Oz
24
Rescue Me
Boardwalk Empire


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 17, 2012)

lol, out of those I have watched all of Oz when it came out years ago. Haven't seen any full episode of any of those others lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 17, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> lol, out of those I have watched all of Oz when it came out years ago. Haven't seen any full episode of any of those others lol.



Oz started it all off with HBO it was the 1st of it's kid, Beecher had it bad and then later in the years that one black kid.

You see the look on that kids face the next day looking at his buddy while coming out the cell that 1st morning with finger wrapped around dudes belt loop?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't watch much tv but when I do my favorites are:

The office
Family Guy
Any real life crime shit like dateline
Storage wars
And ever since I bought a house I've been watchin a bunch of HGTV as gay as that sounds lol

Oh and Sparticus is the shit


----------



## basskiller (Aug 17, 2012)

Not sure if it's been listed but  

The Wire .. Great HBO series about my hometown and all the drug dealing that happened/is happing there. 

BTW.. The deacon that comes in I beileve season 2 or season 3 was one of the true life Herion king pins that sold dope and made millions back in the 60's .. So while this series was set in 80's .. They probably have some of dealings and day to day of the higher ups due to his knowledge. 

BTW I was there when those project towers came down. I also did some work on the modular homes that went up on that same property a year later.  (drywall work tieing the floors together and some of the basement work)


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 17, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> cant go wrong with al bundy bro.married with children all day



lol haha are you in that ?


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 17, 2012)

Breaking Bad
Homeland
Dexter
Walking Dead


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 17, 2012)

Depends on what you like

White collar
Sons of anarchy
Justified
strike back
Revenge

These are some of my favs.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 17, 2012)

Walking dead!!!!


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 17, 2012)

CLSMTH700 said:


> Breaking Bad
> Homeland
> Dexter
> Walking Dead



I forgot about Homeland. The new season should be coming out this Sept.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 25, 2013)

Bumping this because I've just started watching the shield. Fucking great show. At the end of season 4. Heard 5 gets nuts!


----------



## losieloos (Mar 25, 2013)

I like espn first take with my man skip bayless that guy is the truth.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 25, 2013)

I only watch the news. I never liked watching too much TV. It all seems the same.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 25, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Bumping this because I've just started watching the shield. Fucking great show. At the end of season 4. Heard 5 gets nuts!


That was an excellent show!


----------



## JBK.Flex (Mar 26, 2013)

Dexter... Nough said


----------



## trim (Mar 26, 2013)

muscleink said:


> L O S T is a must!
> 
> Breaking Bad
> Mad Men
> Here Comes Honey Boo Boo (lol - so white trash)



Just dont watch the last season of lost.  It will make you wish you never watched the show.


----------

